# Got my new toy



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Well, having got rid of the TT yesterday  I got my new car this afternoon 

Its a Rabiata Red VX220... Seems like a great little toy. Can't wait for the summer for open top blasts.

Just spent the afternoon fitting my Sony Minidisc unit which sounds superb below about 40 mph but I guess that its common not to hear the stereo above that with the hood down in this car...




























Paul


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

SWEET![smiley=dude.gif]

Have you seen this months EVO, the VXT got a 5star rating, if only people could see beyond the badge and realise what a good buy it is.

Enjoy.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

...gasp...................been reading up on it........................looks fab too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It must be said Paul (and for once, all kidding aside) that does look top!

You MUST take me out in it!

P.S. I told you red was always the better colour


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is there any difference between this and the Elise?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

pleasepleaseplease - can I have a turn after ScoTTy ;D

After all you will need someone who can give you an objective comparison vs the TTR... : : : ;D

L


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

: : would be nice to also have a ride mate : ;D ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

8) Top Motor! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Â ;D

I've always liked Vauxhalls, and Opels Â :-[ Â 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Paul

Suspension looks a little high mate.... any plans to mod it?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Just got back from a 40 mile blast, hood down in the dark. Fantastic! Who needs heated seats? I suddenly understand the roadster thing!



> It must be said Paul (and for once, all kidding aside) that does look top!


I'm pleased with it! Red wasn't my first choice but with a saving of just over Â£4.5k from list for a car that is 5 months old with <400 miles seemed to good to miss!



> You MUST take me out in it!


What you doing on April 2nd? 8)



> Is there any difference between this and the Elise?


.

Yes. It is very similar to an Elise S2 but with a few differences. Its a bit wider but almost the same length. Certainly comes better equipped (although still spartan) and is about 100kg or so heavier. A lot of this is down to the engine (2.2 Ecotek rather than 1.8 K series) but this is also what makes the car for me. I've never been a big K series fan so the chance to have a torquey 2.2 was the main deciding factor.



> Suspension looks a little high mate.... any plans to mod it?


Plenty of plans - cash permitting. Not earning for 4 months this year may limit some of the plans. Although it looks a little high, ride and handling is superb. Probably won't to suspension straight away but I'll judge it after a few track days.

Tempted by more power (I'd like to see 200 bhp). Not too worried about engine reliability as if I blow a bottom end, I'll just buy an new one from a written off Vectra. Brakes are Brembo/AP Racing as standard and seem pretty good. Again, I'll see ater a bit of track use. I don't want to load the unsprung weight too much.

I'll probably also get a set of track wheels in time. Then I can run Exige tyres on track which should be fun (not available in VX220 size).

Paul


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> What you doing on April 2nd? Â 8)


Well I suppose if I'm gonna experience it then it may as well be on a track!  ;D


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Heya Paul - looks good!

I took one out for about an hour-long drive about 4-5weeks ago... It was pretty impressive, and I think was better than the Elise in many respects (I've driven the Elise too)... The engine is a lot better (the 1.8 K-series sounds like it's gonna fall to bits on the Elise... Saying that tho, I did have an MGF with 1.8VVC K-Series, and it was pretty good there). The gearshift is a little notchy on the 220, but not as bad as on the Elise... The handling upto about 60-80MPH was excellent... Above 110-120MPH it really didnt like 'normal' roads... The imperfections and camber can really throw it off at high speed... On a track I'm sure it'll probably be a LOT better (smoother surface)... The Elise starts getting scary at only 100MPH, it seems...

Overall a nice car - was seriously considering getting one as a second car (for the track), but might get a 2nd hand Elise (cheaper), and modify it... Dont know yet! 

Shash.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Top notch sport car.

IMO, the very best raw sport car on the road today.

No heated seat you say... I wish the TTRQ came with only basics, I would have been the first buyer. No AC, no electric windows etc, etc.

But the one that must be obeyed dixit. Nice way to lose an argument though ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

MMMMMM *YUMMY*... that is one hell of a sexy car... gimme gimme gimme *lick* ;D hehehehe lol


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Shash - the main reason I got the VX was price compared with an S2 Elise. 5 months old ex demo at Â£5k off list - I couldn't resist. Suddenly the Vectra seems to make perfect sense...

I've done 100 miles in it since yesterday. All with hood down of course and I've thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Nice looking car, Paul. 8) I really like the alloys. .


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I drove one of these on a track and I have to say it was second only to the Exige in terms of enjoyment. If I had a garage that I could have stuck it into and enjoyed it as a second car, I would have done so. I really need to chase up that planning permission.

Congrats Paulb - looks superb!


----------

